# Rattery in Utah?



## troseph (Aug 3, 2008)

I just had my best little beast die on me a couple days ago, and I am worried about her poor friend getting lonely, but I want to find a reputable place to get a rat. I have been searching the web trying to find someone who breeds rats in utah, but have come up empty handed. Found several that have gone under or are impossible to reach.

Has anyone found a good rattery or someone breeding them in Utah? I actually wouldn't mind driving a few hours to get a new rat from a reputable breeder, so southern Idaho, or southern utah isn't a problem either.


----------

